# Sonic?



## Futty-Futty (Aug 16, 2007)

Is it true a furry would buy a new Sonic game even if its crap?


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 16, 2007)

yes

O_O


----------



## Vilsy (Aug 18, 2007)

I hope that's not true. >_>; I have an affection for Sonic, but haven't purchased the past 10 games that have apparently been programmed by un-trained monkeys.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 19, 2007)

Why is this in Convention Discussion????


----------

